

Quantitative easing is evil - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/06/quantitative-easing-is-evil.html

======
jhallenworld
I like to think that the unwritten rule of the fed is to print as much money
as possible without having inflation. As long as there is no inflation they
are creating wealth out of thin air that benefits us all.

